# Advice about finances



## Confused99 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hubby and I are currently separated most likely heading down the road to divorce. I currently have a part time job and he sends me a little spousal support because he is in the military and has to. I'm very stressed out about post divorce because I have student loans, a maxed out credit card, personal loan, car payment that I cant refinance because of my limited income right now, car insurance which is going up because I got into an accident in addition to cell phone food gas rent utilities household items etc. All of this seems impossible to pay for post divorce. Even with a full time job I would only be making my bill money. I don't know what to do! File for bankruptcy? Get my car repo'd? Let my credit go down the drain? Any advice?


----------



## MWD (Jul 16, 2012)

Dave Ramsey. 

-MWD


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

Sounds very tough confused. I do recommend the FT job route as you can qualify for health benefits to assist with your BPD treatment. 

If your CC's are already maxed out and you're not able to make payments, your score is going to be taking hits anyway.

Without knowing all the details, here's a list of suggestions, feel free to disregard any that don't apply. I'm having to make adjustments personally so luckily i'm a cheap bastard.

FT work/ Second Job

*Housing*
Move in with family/friends temporarily as you can get ahead of payments. 
Move in to a smaller place, closer to said FT work (see transportation)

*Food*
Do you qualify for food stamps/gov't assistance?
Beans and Rice make a complete protein, and are cheap
Check out discount/bulk grocery stores.
Full time office jobs often provide coffee, maybe even breakfast/donuts/event food occaisionally

*Transportation*
If you can find FT work walking/public transport distance from where you live, I'd say no more car.

*Misc*
How often do you use your cell phone? Could you email/facebook your family/friends instead? Do you have a smartphone, or one that can provide the basic functions of receiving/making calls?


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

And check out Mint (dotcom), you can monitor each and every expense and categorize them so you get a better idea of where your money is going.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

what's your total debt? For roughly 2k you can file Chapter 7 and make almost everything go away (except student loans). And you could likely hold on to your car assuming you want to and can afford payments on it.

i wouldn't worry so much about the hit to your credit score from the Bk because you're already probably taking a ton of damage from the delinquent accounts.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If you have financial problems you can call the student loan folks and ask if your payments can be differred for a while.

Some of your debt might be considered community debt so your husband would have to pay half of these debts.

Get in touch with one of the organizations that help with your debt.. they will negotiate with your creditors so that you make one smaller payment that gets distributed to all. You or they might even be able to negotiate so that you pay only part of what you owe.


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

You said he is giving you a small amount of support. Is it what he should be paying or is it what he thinks he should be paying?


----------

